# Solved: Hellgate:London savegame question



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

does anyone in here know how to save your game in Hellgate:London? 
can you force a save or does it use a console system that saves at certain points in the game? If so are these points actually places you can return to or are they story points that are auto saved when you reach them?
I can't find this info anywhere and not knowing is driving me crazy ... I'm just starting the game and would hate to loose progress because I didn't wait till a proper waypoint to quit.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Well this took way to long to find but I did. So to save anyone else the trouble here is the answer to my question.



> Just exit the game and it will save for you. If you're in the middle of a zone, like a tunnel, exiting the game will save your stats and where you are on your quest, but when you restart the game you'll be at a town rather than the exact location you left the game at.


----------

